# Moving to Rio & Pregnant



## BUTERFLImc5

Does anybody in the Ipanema, Rio area know of any good obgyn doctors who speak English that they recommend!?


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Most doctors, due to their studies and the need to read some English, will speak some English.

In Ipanema, you will find some of the best doctors. (Private, obviously.)

I can't recomend any, but you won't have a problem finding one.

Good luck.


----------

